# Consiglio vacanza balneare 2017



## Milo (17 Aprile 2017)

Vorrei consigli per una località balneare in Europa, preferibilmente con sabbia e mare pulito.
Seconda settimana di agosto, con la morosa.
Quale paradiso balneare mi consigliate?

Già stato in Sardegna e Maiorca


----------



## de sica (24 Aprile 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Vorrei consigli per una località balneare in Europa, preferibilmente con sabbia e mare pulito.
> Seconda settimana di agosto, con la morosa.
> Quale paradiso balneare mi consigliate?
> 
> Già stato in Sardegna e Maiorca



Malta, isola di Gozo! Molto pittoresca, addirittura dai tratti mediorientali direi. Però tranquilla, specialmente se si vuole la serenità di coppia, e con panorami stupendi. Peccato che sia andata distrutta, cause naturali, l'Azure Window.. era spettacolare da vedere verso il tramonto. E poi staresti a due passi dall'isola di Comino e la sua Blue Lagoon, praticamente i Caraibi


----------



## Activia01 (24 Aprile 2017)

Sei stato in Sardegna per quanti giorni?
Se sei venuto solo una volta dubito tu possa aver visto più di 1/4 di ciò che offre


----------



## Milo (24 Aprile 2017)

Activia01 ha scritto:


> Sei stato in Sardegna per quanti giorni?
> Se sei venuto solo una volta dubito tu possa aver visto più di 1/4 di ciò che offre



Ci vengo da 8 anni, e credimi, fosse per me non cambierei mai destinazione!! L'adoro...


----------



## Activia01 (24 Aprile 2017)

Ah be allora ok 
Ti posso solo dire di scartare le Canarie. Ci sono stato a Ottobre, a Tenerife e Gran Canaria, e non mi sono piaciute affatto. 
Se cerchi bel mare credo che la Grecia vada più che bene


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Aprile 2017)

A mio parere la più bella isola del Mediterraneo è la Corsica,
partendo da Bonifacio salendo per tutta la costa a Ovest, magnifiche le Calanche,

sicuramente una meta da visitare per chi non c'è stato, bello anche l'Interno, molto verde,
suggestivo il deserto delle Agriate a nord


----------



## Sotiris (24 Aprile 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Vorrei consigli per una località balneare in Europa, preferibilmente con sabbia e mare pulito.
> Seconda settimana di agosto, con la morosa.
> Quale paradiso balneare mi consigliate?
> 
> Già stato in Sardegna e Maiorca



Albania, Dhermi-Vlore.


----------



## Milo (24 Aprile 2017)

Activia01 ha scritto:


> Ah be allora ok
> Ti posso solo dire di scartare le Canarie. Ci sono stato a Ottobre, a Tenerife e Gran Canaria, e non mi sono piaciute affatto.
> Se cerchi bel mare credo che la Grecia vada più che bene



Le Canarie non ti sono piaciute soprattutto per cosa? Mare/spiaggia/sera... comprenderesti anche fuerteventura?


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Vorrei consigli per una località balneare in Europa, preferibilmente con sabbia e mare pulito.
> Seconda settimana di agosto, con la morosa.
> Quale paradiso balneare mi consigliate?
> 
> Già stato in Sardegna e Maiorca



Sicilia!!! Dire poi un posto soltanto sarebbe un'offesa per gli altri ma punto su mondello.
Ma io ci andrei sempre senza morosa.
Resti tra noi però questo!!!
Mare, paesaggi, spiaggia e cucina(pesce e dolci soprattutto) di altissimo livello.


----------



## Gekyn (26 Aprile 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A mio parere la più bella isola del Mediterraneo è la Corsica,
> partendo da Bonifacio salendo per tutta la costa a Ovest, magnifiche le Calanche,
> 
> sicuramente una meta da visitare per chi non c'è stato, bello anche l'Interno, molto verde,
> suggestivo il deserto delle Agriate a nord



Concordo ed anch'io ho fatto la costa ovest!!


----------



## Stex (2 Maggio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Le Canarie non ti sono piaciute soprattutto per cosa? Mare/spiaggia/sera... comprenderesti anche fuerteventura?



confermo. sono stato alla tenerife. mare male, essendo oceano è freddo. spiagge nere o di sassi, solo alcune sono bianche ma cmq con pochi servizi. la sera io che ero a playa americas era popolata di inglesi alcolizzati e baruffanti... in compenso speso un cavolo e cmq ci son belle cose da vedere.


----------



## 97lorenzo (5 Maggio 2017)

Stex ha scritto:


> confermo. sono stato alla tenerife. mare male, essendo oceano è freddo. spiagge nere o di sassi, solo alcune sono bianche ma cmq con pochi servizi. la sera io che ero a playa americas era popolata di inglesi alcolizzati e baruffanti... in compenso speso un cavolo e cmq ci son belle cose da vedere.



Consiglio Villasimus in sardegna. spiagge stellari


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (12 Maggio 2017)

ALICANTE. POCA SPESA, TANTISSIMA resa.


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Settembre 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Vorrei consigli per una località balneare in Europa, preferibilmente con sabbia e mare pulito.
> Seconda settimana di agosto, con la morosa.
> Quale paradiso balneare mi consigliate?
> 
> Già stato in Sardegna e Maiorca



Sono arrivato tardi, ma per l'anno prossimo ti consiglio assolutamente Rodi


----------

